# Options for 18yo Daughters first car/insurance.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

At the moment shes not happy, she did a quote for an 8yo pug 107 costing £1200 and the quote was twice the price of the car.

Would it be easier buying new and getting the first year free (if i can find one) and then see what happens. Not sure if i become a named driver on her policy it will drop either. I do want her to have her onw insurance rather than being a named driver on my policy.

Any suggestions will save me from a night of moaning :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't think you can do the 1 year free insurance under 21 or have to have 1 year driving I'm sure. My first insurance was £1800. Your best to use a comparison website and add your wife as named driver


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

After I passed my driving test, my instructor was qualified to teach advanced driving. I did this, cost me about £100 if that and it was equivalent to 1 years no claims. She's young, there's no way your going to get cheap insurance even if she has a black box fitted.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Try Bell insurance they are part of Admiral and were the cheapest for my daughter when she was 17 ,the first year was cheaper with me on the policy and last year it was cheaper when I was off it.the policy was in her name from the start.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> At the moment shes not happy, she did a quote for an 8yo pug 107 costing £1200 and the quote was twice the price of the car.
> 
> Would it be easier buying new and getting the first year free (if i can find one) and then see what happens. Not sure if i become a named driver on her policy it will drop either. I do want her to have her onw insurance rather than being a named driver on my policy.
> 
> Any suggestions will save me from a night of moaning :thumb:


Have you looked at these.
https://www.wearemarmalade.co.uk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks all. She's just tried it with me as a named driver and it took £700 off it so it's a good start.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Might have to think of something a bit leftfield vehicle wise. The obvious choices for the new driver, your Fiesta's/Corsa's/Polo's etc will be expensive, as every new driver goes for them.

Something like an old diesel Saab or Volvo might work out cheaper to insure.

Also a good idea if she did the IAM advanced driving course as you can get additional discounts for passing advanced driver training


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Being 18, I know all the hassle and frustration that insurance quotes brings.
I'm a named driver on my parents policy as it is the family car anyway, but sometimes, it's the only way.

As you've found, having your daughter under her own policy with yourself, and maybe another person, as named drivers can work out better.

I've heard from others, that if under her own policy, it'll be dear the first year, but the 2nd year it'll drop a brave bit.

It's really annoying when your insurance is greater than the worth of the car. I've been quoted up to £4000 for a 306 d-turbo...


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

wish wash said:


> After I passed my driving test, my instructor was qualified to teach advanced driving. I did this, cost me about £100 if that and it was equivalent to 1 years no claims. She's young, there's no way your going to get cheap insurance even if she has a black box fitted.


Shaw you dont mean Pass Plus, Advance driving course is a different ball game Police roadcraft driving and spending hourson the road, Even with being a advance driver and being a member of the IAM car insurance is with certain companys and isnt cheaper trust me ive tried


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sometimes newer cars get better insurance quotes due to better safety etc - also having the black box lowers for first year 

Fiat 500 can be a good choice ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are getting black box insurance, although you should check the T&C's of any policy, be particularly wary of how the black box cover works. It varies between Insurers, some only use it as rating tool for the following renewal, rewarding good drivers with lower premiums. Others are a bit more sinister. I know of someone's daughter who racked up over £700 in "penalties" over the year, by her own admission, she wasn't the best driver, but the extra charges made the policy more expensive in the end than a normal policy.

Also, a friend of mine's son had a warning letter for doing 40 in a 30, he hadn't realised the limit had changed. Then, 11 months into the policy, he had a 7 day notice of cancellation for doing 32 in a 20, again not realising it had changed and in a place he was not familiar with. This meant that 11 months into the policy his policy was cancelled so he missed out on a year's NCB by 1 month. Also it would have left him with a policy cancelled by insurers, something he would need to disclose and almost making it impossible for him to insure the car again. The insurers would not back down on the cancellation, but agreed that he could cancel it at his own request and then they would not invoke the forced cancellation. £150 worth of cancellation fees later and he went off to sort out a new annual policy on nil NCB.

Another thing to be aware of is the admin fees, some of them charge you £100 if you change your vehicle just to swap the black box over, which is in addition to their normally horrendous adjustment fees.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My daughters got a black box policy and it hasn't been too terrible she's proven to not be a bad driver but because she used her allocated mileage she's had to pay an extra £300 but other than that it's been fine and was considerably cheaper than a regular policy


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Evans Halshaw (as much as id like not to recommend them) were doing an offer on Corsa which was free years insurance for 21+ and £99 if you are 18-21. Maybe worth seeing if theres anything like this at any other dealers. I paid £750 for a 2008 clio (1.2 Turbo petrol 100hp) and was £400 the next year and £300 the next year. I never dared buy a new car at such a young age in case i damaged it as would have to be fixed before returning it on the likes of PCP. First car i financed was at 27 everyone before that if i couldnt afford it i wouldnt be getting it.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I found the best thing to do was go on autotrader and look at potential cars for her.

Then go on confused.com etc and stick her details in to see which comes out at the cheapest. 

Aygo's, 107's, Punto's and C1's seem to be relatively cheap for 18 year olds.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah first year insurance is pretty horrendous. I would suggest something similar to what you have done.

Get a cheapish car because it will get damaged at somepoint....... maybe not by her mind you and you will be able to sort it on the cheap. 

Put her first driver and someone like yourself or another experienced driver as second driver. This way she will be able to build up no claims discount herself. (instead of her being a second driver and in pretty much same situation next year) 

My younger sister had a 206 as a first car was a good car was also cheaper on insurance than the likes of a corsa or fiesta of similar age etc.


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

My 17yr old son passed 2weeks ago. 2009 Mazda 2ts 1.3 fully comp was £1000 in his name with his mum as additional driver.
Basic car but he's happy .


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Smart for 2 sometimes work out cheaper as they can only have one passenger.


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

My 2005 Cooper S was 1890 around there anyway. At 18, Also being my first car with no extra qualifications, both parents on the insurance as addidtional drivers too =) that was with Admiral and no black box hope this helps. sometimes getting a more sport car helps as there crashed less often than your regular corsa lets say! Suzuki swift sport was 1350 when I was looking too! 1.6 petrol so quite nippy hopefully you get what you are looking for =)


----------

